# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Acrylic tank risk of bursting? Thoughts?



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi All

My 29 gallon tall (24x12x24) acrylic tank of 4 - 5 years is starting to show some questionable age. Specifically, in the front panel of the aquarium are a bunch of fine 5mm lines that look like scratches (or, dare I say micro cracks). I have learned that these are not really scratches because they reside within the thickness of the acrylic. Rather, these micro fissures are referred to as "crazing". A google search for "crazing" returned results that said, generally crazing doesn't pose a big risk, but should it spread, it could imply that the tank might eventually give away. Over the years, I've noticed increased crazing (more marks). Aside from the threat of a burst, it's just not a pretty sight to see at certain angles in the light either. I only use acrylic cleaners to clean the tank.

Has anyone else experienced this with acrylic? I'm wondering if I should replace the tank, because it's a mild eye sore and the threat of failure. I'm about to aquascape the tank with plants and it would be better to do this now than later. I'm hesitant to buy another acrylic tank because of this flaw, unless it has a really long warranty. Any reliable brands recommended? Or is glass the preferred way to go?

thanks
steve


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi All

My 29 gallon tall (24x12x24) acrylic tank of 4 - 5 years is starting to show some questionable age. Specifically, in the front panel of the aquarium are a bunch of fine 5mm lines that look like scratches (or, dare I say micro cracks). I have learned that these are not really scratches because they reside within the thickness of the acrylic. Rather, these micro fissures are referred to as "crazing". A google search for "crazing" returned results that said, generally crazing doesn't pose a big risk, but should it spread, it could imply that the tank might eventually give away. Over the years, I've noticed increased crazing (more marks). Aside from the threat of a burst, it's just not a pretty sight to see at certain angles in the light either. I only use acrylic cleaners to clean the tank.

Has anyone else experienced this with acrylic? I'm wondering if I should replace the tank, because it's a mild eye sore and the threat of failure. I'm about to aquascape the tank with plants and it would be better to do this now than later. I'm hesitant to buy another acrylic tank because of this flaw, unless it has a really long warranty. Any reliable brands recommended? Or is glass the preferred way to go?

thanks
steve


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Seaclear is a brand of acrylic is was considering. Lifetime warranty. Sold at petco.


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

Haven't heard of crazing in the acrylic itself. This doesn't mean that it doesn't happen however. Generally you will see crazing at the joints. The main cause is poor fabrication. It looks like little bubbles in the seam. This is problematic, because it will weaken a seam and eventually cause failure. Which probably won't be ultra-catastophic only mildly catastrophic. This means the whole face probably won't just pop off. Instead you would probably get a weeping leak.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

personally I would throw the acrylic tank in the trash and get a glass aquarium. Not only is glass safer, it is cheaper and lasts much longer than acrylic. I can't imagine having an acrylic tank after seeing how bad even glass can get scratched up over the years. Acrylic is cost effective for very large tanks, but I still don't like how soft the plastic is. But hey, it's all a personal preference. 

but even if you want another plastic tank, I would still get rid of the one developing the stress fractures, they can only get worse.


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Your intuition is alerting you to a potential problem. Take the hint and enjoy the opportunity to recreate a new aquatic view enclosed in glass.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## motifone (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips and guidance.

Yes, I think I will follow my intuition and get another tank. Aside from the marks being unsightly, it could pose a serious safety issue, not to mention a flood. My guess as to the cause is that it's my fault for keeping the tank on a stand not made for aquariums. I can see the slight sag in the top, which has probably put undue stress on the middle front. You can actually see the marks in this shot. They are not scratches because the fissures exist within the thickness of the acrylic pane. Lesson learned and let others learn from my mistake.

At first, I was going to get a brand new version of the exact same style tank (29 gallon tall, 24w x 12d x 24h) and a new stand designed for acrylic aquariums. Instead, since I'm buying something new, I'm probably going to get a 32 gallon 30w x 12d x 20h. I think the reduced height will help the plant / light relationship. I think the fish will also appreciate the increased horizontal swimming space. True about the price difference. A glass version of this tank goes for $36. For the acrylic version, $120.

I'm still torn as to a glass or acrylic tank. I appreciate the opinions. I had a glass one before, but it sprung a leak at the seams one night, probably having after emptying it to move it. That's why I went to acrylic. Now I'm twice shy on both, we'll see. Aside from these crazing marks, I haven't made any noticeable scratches that show up when the tank is full of water.

Cheers. Time to think.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a few large acrylic tanks (all seaclear). Trust me, it won't burst. They are much more clearer than glass tank although easier to scratch if you re careless. One of my tank (55 show) has the same issue as yours but it's been running close to 10 years now. 

I use both glass and acylic tanks. Glass is easier to clean. I'm not sure if it lasts longer since acrylic tank is one piece without any joints.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

I've never had a glass tank leak, or personally known anyone who has. I currently have a 20 gallon perfecto that is over 20 years old and doesn't leak. A 75gallon oceanic that is 19-20 years old with no leaks. A 135 gallon oceanic that is 16 years old with no leaks. I have friends that have glass tanks that are 20+ years old and still running also.

My 75 gallon is pretty scratched up. I can't imagine what it would look like if it was acrylic







Some of the scratches are from some of the fish pushing rocks and other decorations around the tank. Some are from gravel scratching the glass when vacuuming the edges I am sure. Others I don't know where they came from. It seems some of the plecostamus's I have had over the years would do severe damage to an acrylic tank considering how they love to "gnaw" on the glass.


----------

